# Yudansha Fighting System/Association??



## K831 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey all, I'm posting a link here to a thread I started a day or two ago in the "general" section. I'm hoping since my question has to do somewhat with JJJ / Judo that I might get some help here. 

Thanks.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?101873-Yudansha-Fighting-System-Association


----------

